# A small update



## TrevorMH (Apr 24, 2017)

In July it will be 6 months since I initially reached out to the lodge, and at that point I can petition for my first degree.  They do this for men who don't already know two masons who can vouch for them.

I was at the masonic lodge recently, because they let my fraternity conduct our initiation ritual in their facility.  I was looking at their books, and I found my great grandfather's name on their rolls.  He was a member of this lodge from 1919-1936.  While I have no way of confirming if he was a mason with my family as those who would know died before I was born, his first, middle and last names match, he was living in the same town, and he died in 1936 - so I believe this is him, more than likely.  (He is the only one in my lodge's history with my last name - we're all related in this town!)

I'm excited.  I have learned and discerned about Masonry.  I worked through issues I had, and I'm prepared to make my first degree (I feel!)  My father's side of the family has always been very distant.  I never knew his father, or any relatives from that branch of the family tree.  Joining this lodge feels like I'm reconnecting with a part of my family and my heritage.


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm pretty sure if his name is on the sign-in, there is a good possibility. Not sure if visitors, non masons, sign the book but I would ask if that was allowed. That is pretty cool though. My ancestors are from England in the age when Masonry was really big but I have yet to find any luck finding relatives who were Masons.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 24, 2017)

Congratulations! Keep us informed of your progress.


----------



## TrevorMH (Apr 28, 2017)

I will hopefully be beginning my journey into Masonry in August.  At this time, I will be working on my master's degree on weekends and working full time during the week (9-5).  How much of my schedule will be devoted to Masonry during my first few formative months?  I'm interested in joining another community service organization in addition to the Lodge, and I'm trying to gauge whether I should jump into both at the same time, or just concentrate on Masonry first, and investigate joining another organization after I've become a MM.  What do you think?  I'm in the AF & AM of Colorado (USA).


----------



## Thomas Stright (Apr 28, 2017)

TrevorMH said:


> I'm interested in joining another community service organization in addition to the Lodge, and *I'm trying to gauge whether I should jump into both at the same time*, or just concentrate on Masonry first, and investigate joining another organization after I've become a MM.  What do you think?  I'm in the AF & AM of Colorado (USA).



I would not, I was spending 3-4 Evenings a week working on my degrees...


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 28, 2017)

TrevorMH said:


> I will hopefully be beginning my journey into Masonry in August.  At this time, I will be working on my master's degree on weekends and working full time during the week (9-5).  How much of my schedule will be devoted to Masonry during my first few formative months?  I'm interested in joining another community service organization in addition to the Lodge, and I'm trying to gauge whether I should jump into both at the same time, or just concentrate on Masonry first, and investigate joining another organization after I've become a MM.  What do you think?  I'm in the AF & AM of Colorado (USA).


Cool!


----------



## TrevorMH (Apr 28, 2017)

Thomas Stright said:


> I would not, I was spending 3-4 Evenings a week working on my degrees...


That's exactly the kind of information I was looking for.  Thank you.


----------



## TrevorMH (Sep 12, 2017)

One more update...

The Worshipful Master of the lodge let me know this morning that I have been approved to receive the degrees of Masonry!  I am honored and humbled.


----------



## Thomas Stright (Sep 12, 2017)

Awesome......


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 12, 2017)

TrevorMH said:


> The Worshipful Master of the lodge let me know this morning that I have been approved to receive the degrees of Masonry! I am honored and humbled.


Congratulations!


----------



## Tyler Atkinson (Sep 16, 2017)

Awesome! Keep us posted!


----------

